# Puppy Training Class



## efinishya (Nov 2, 2010)

I was wondering if anyone can tell me if this worth it. And if you know any good puppy training class with reasonable price around NYC. If not maybe you can recommend me a good book to train your puppy. 

Thanks!


----------



## kryzif (Jul 28, 2010)

I got a book at walmart.... the cover is pink and has a Chi sitting on a chair... It's called "Little Dogs: Training your pint-sized companion"

I like it, it specifically addresses small dogs' needs and gentle training methods. 

I went to puppy kindergarten with our family boxer. It was okay, and he learned some basic commands, but was still not a "trained" dog. He still wouldn't "leave it" and he chewed stuff up even though he had toys... he was bad lol 

I looked into training for my Chi... you can look on the AKC.org site... This is the link to the Canine Good Citizen Evaluators, but a lot of them offer training as well... check it out and search by your state... The ones in my area are very comparable to PetSmart's pricing... The one trainer I talked to said she cringes when she sees puppies that have had "training" at petsmart. I don't know, I have never been to their training so I couldn't tell you first hand... But that's what I have been told.... Hope it helps! 

American Kennel Club - Canine Good Citizen Evaluators


----------



## sugarbaby (Dec 21, 2009)

i think a puppy class is a better idea than a book just because it also gives your puppy socialization


----------



## kryzif (Jul 28, 2010)

Wanted to add... here is the list for NYC from the AKC site:

New York	Joel Moder	[email protected]
New York	P. Leigh Sansone	[email protected]
New York	Susan Nastasi	[email protected]
New York	Andrea Arden	[email protected]
New York	Jacque Schultz	[email protected]
New York	Karen Wells	[email protected]
New York	Madelyn Ashman	[email protected]
New York	Daisy Okas	[email protected]
New York	Erica Wittenberg	[email protected]
New York	Peg Munves	[email protected]
New York	JoAnne Basinger	[email protected]
New York	Mike Lustig	[email protected]
New York	Felicia Belle	[email protected]
New York	Tamar Paltin	[email protected]
New York	Karolina Kaminski	[email protected]
New York	Ronald Myers	[email protected]
New York	Sarah Fraser	[email protected]
New York	Shubha Chick	[email protected]
New York	Brian Burton	[email protected]
New York	Virginia Hoffmann	[email protected]
New York	Michelle Barlak	[email protected]
New York	Gail Miller Bisher	[email protected]
New York	Nancy Field	[email protected]
New York	Elena Gretch	[email protected]
New York	Kimberly Courtney	[email protected]
New York	George Berger	[email protected]
New York	Joseph Jimenez	[email protected]
New York	Mara Bovsun	[email protected]


----------



## efinishya (Nov 2, 2010)

Thank you! I will call them and hope I can find someone good with reasonable price.


----------

